# Best rocker board for beginner?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

goldenvu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been snowboarding only for a couple of seasons but I am ready to buy my own board and I would like to get some advice about the following models:
> 
> ...


Hi Golden,

You will get some great suggetions here. Please post up your weight and foot size and we will get you started.

Thanks!


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

out of the three I like the carbon credit the best for what you are wanting.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just giving a suggestion. Do what you want with it. 

Rome Mod Rocker Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2012
Vita Rocker | Signal Snowboards


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Fine, I'll say it...

Skate Banana


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> Fine, I'll say it...
> 
> Skate Banana


yay! 

i like the carbon credit a little better for a beginner, simply because it's cheaper. you'll enjoy your time on a banana! :thumbsup:


----------



## goldenvu (Nov 4, 2011)

If that helps; I am 5'9" (1m78) 140lbs (65kg) with US 8.5-9 shoe size, so I am considering a 153 board.

Keep the comments coming about the Brigade, Carbon Credit, and Taipan.

The newbie appreciate your help!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm close to the same size and have a 154 Garage Rocker. I wouldn't get this though if you want carving power. It's mainly a park and playing around the resort board. I would get a free pop style like the garage rocker though. I wouldn't get a full park rocker board. They are not for anything but jibs. A free pop allows you to have rocker but still maintain stability and pop by having the zero camber in the middle of the board. There are other options besides that though. There is much more tech to allow a rocker board, or any board, carve better.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

goldenvu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been snowboarding only for a couple of seasons but I am ready to buy my own board and I would like to get some advice about the following models:
> 
> ...


Instead of BTX why not something with C2 from Lib/Gnu?

TRS Slim 151 is what I would look at, and I'm your weight. That's a board I really want to get on.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd also go with the Carbon Credit. It was one of the boards I was looking at myself before getting a great deal on my NS. If I hand't found my legacy when i did I'd be riding the CC this year.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I got a GNU CC as my first board and couldn't be happier.
I don't know about the other 2, but the CC is a safe bet.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

How was your CC at cruising the groomers, hitting smaller/medium jumps, and rails/boxes. Did it handle powder decently? I am looking for an ALL MTN KILLER, that is less than 400.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> How was your CC at cruising the groomers, hitting smaller/medium jumps, and rails/boxes. Did it handle powder decently? I am looking for an ALL MTN KILLER, that is less than 400.


are you ever going to get a board? or are you looking for another one?


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

What do you mean? I like to do a lot of research before I buy something major, just how I am. I am also a teen, so if I lose money by not getting what I want, it isn't easy for me to replenish. I just need a lower cost all mountain quiver killer that can handle anything I throw at it, just all around good, just maybe excelling in jibs.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> What do you mean? I like to do a lot of research before I buy something major, just how I am. I am also a teen, so if I lose money by not getting what I want, it isn't easy for me to replenish. I just need a lower cost all mountain quiver killer that can handle anything I throw at it, just all around good, just maybe excelling in jibs.


no, nothing against it, im the same way... to an extent. Ill say it again. Atomic Hatchet. 



xDOTY said:


> I am getting the Flow Verve 152. No ifs ands or buts. The graphics are pretty sick in other actual owners pictures, the company's pics really don't do it any justice. Now that I have purple RK30s I think it will look friggin sick!


No ifs ands or buts haha


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

>.< shhh! I am also indecisive because I will read something else, look it up, and ask about it. .... lol. Right now, after that post I have bookmarked, an 11' 154 Capita Green Machine for $300, a 12' 153 GNU Carbon Credit for $340, and a 12' 154 Capita Indoor Survival FK for $340, and an 11' 153W Lib Tech Skate banana for $320. I am 5'10" 155 lbs. size 11 boot. Also, I think I am a little bit past beginner, maybe a beginner+ in the park, and intermediate down the hill.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> >.< shhh! I am also indecisive because I will read something else, look it up, and ask about it. .... lol. Right now, after that post I have bookmarked, an 11' 154 Capita Green Machine for $300, a 12' 153 GNU Carbon Credit for $340, and a 12' 154 Capita Indoor Survival FK for $340, and an 11' 153W Lib Tech Skate banana for $320. I am 5'10" 155 lbs. size 11 boot. Also, I think I am a little bit past beginner, maybe a beginner+ in the park, and intermediate down the hill.


im not a beginner and my main board is a hatchet. but its not the new one with the poprocker. they are fun though, i got to ride my buddies a few times last season. The description might say its for beginner but its more versatile than it leads on to be.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

a little out of price range... was tops at 350.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

if you like skulls you can pick up last years for cheaper.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Meh, I am keen on the ones on my list. Not looking to add more


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a beginner and I got a Gnu CC at the end of last season and I love it. I took it on a late season trip to Japan where we had 2 powder mornings. It was good and the magnetraction was great on icy freeze / thaw days.

I also looked into the Taipan and was planning to get that but I couldn't find one. The sintered base is a plus but it lacks magnetraction.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

the CC is a great board. The head instructor trainer at my mountain rides one as his everyday ride and he kills it everywhere on that board. Bumps, trees, park,carving etc. I rode it for a day and really enjoyed it.


----------



## goldenvu (Nov 4, 2011)

So here are the votes so far for an all-mountain versatile entry level rocker board:

GNU Carbon Credit ($399): 7 votes
Rossignol Taipan ($299): 0 votes
K2 Brigade ($199): 0 votes

Surprised to see no love for the Taipan, I have red good reviews about it.

Please cast your vote!


----------



## goldenvu (Nov 4, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Golden,
> 
> You will get some great suggetions here. Please post up your weight and foot size and we will get you started.
> 
> Thanks!





goldenvu said:


> If that helps; I am 5'9" (1m78) 140lbs (65kg) with US 8.5-9 shoe size, so I am considering a 153 board.
> 
> Keep the comments coming about the Brigade, Carbon Credit, and Taipan.
> 
> The newbie appreciate your help!


Waiting for your expertise Wired!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

goldenvu said:


> Waiting for your expertise Wired!


Whoops, I missed your response there. The Carbon Credit is a tech packed board in that price range. BTX, Magnetraction, Apen Core. The 153 is a textbook fit for you. The CC is always a best seller because of something that was written here earlier, you can afford this board, and ride it at a very advanced level. There are more exotic boards available, but in terms of solid quality and performance the CC is very tough to beat.

STOKED!


----------



## goldenvu (Nov 4, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Whoops, I missed your response there. The Carbon Credit is a tech packed board in that price range. BTX, Magnetraction, Apen Core. The 153 is a textbook fit for you. The CC is always a best seller because of something that was written here earlier, you can afford this board, and ride it at a very advanced level. There are more exotic boards available, but in terms of solid quality and performance the CC is very tough to beat.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks! I am words away from buying a board... Just a last one to throw in as I see it combines the Amptek and the Magnetraction:

Rossignol One MagTek
vs
GNU CC

(Only thing that worries me about the CC is downhill stability on packed hard snow as I'll be boarding on the east coast this year)


----------

